# Q Codes for Home Health Billing



## SuzannaGG (Aug 9, 2013)

I am reading the Medicare guidelines for Home Health and their new "Q Codes" rule related to home health billing. Medicare requiring HCPCS codes Q5001, Q5002, and Q5009 be used to report where home health services were provided - This is all fine and good. *My question is about Q5002 specifically:* *Q5002 is to indicate an ASL as defined by the State where the beneficiary lives. My state, on its licenses, is calling ASL "Boarding Homes".* *Would this mean then Q5001 should be used instead of Q5002?*


----------



## SuzannaGG (Aug 12, 2013)

In case anyone else was curious - I have discovered Q5002 would be correct for ASLs and AFHs on the State of Washington as long as they are licensed by the State.


----------

